# Essendo lunedì



## Kraus

Ciao, ho un dubbio: è possibile dire "Essendo lunedì, oggi non puoi andare dal parrucchiere", o si tratta di un errore a tutti gli effetti? In teoria il gerundio dovrebbe riferirsi al soggetto della frase successiva, quindi una frase simile mi suona quanto meno dubbia.

Grazie fin d'ora a tutti quelli che vorranno aiutarmi


----------



## Apeblu

ciao, 

in due casi il gerundio può avere un soggetto diverso da quello della reggente:
1. se ha valore impersonale p.es: _Essendo tardi, andai a letto_.
2. se il soggetto viene indicato nella dipendente, p.es: _La casa essendo umida, mi sono ammalato. / Essendo entrata Eva, noi siamo usciti.

Secondo me, essendo il soggetto indicato nella dipendente, la frase sembra corretta, come pure qui:  essendo Lunedì festivo (Pasquetta), il corso inizierà Martedì saluti_


----------



## laurentius87

La frase è senz'altro corretta. Brava Apeblu!


----------



## Elianor

Apeblu said:


> 2. se il soggetto viene indicato nella dipendente, p.es: _La casa essendo umida, mi sono ammalato. / Essendo entrata Eva, noi siamo usciti._


_

Il primo esempio che poni non è affatto sbagliato (a differenza di quel che farebbe pensare la  che ho messo), solo che mi suona meglio con un ordine diverso delle parole: "Essendo umida la casa, mi sono ammalato"._


----------



## marco.cur

Sarà anche giusto, ma "Essendo"  a inizio frase non mi piace molto;  preferirei "poichè la casa era molto umida ... ".


----------



## phiona

Elianor said:


> Il primo esempio che poni non è affatto sbagliato (a differenza di quel che farebbe pensare la  che ho messo), solo che mi suona meglio con un ordine diverso delle parole: "Essendo umida la casa, mi sono ammalato".


 
Invece è proprio sbagliato. 
Cfr. l'Accademia della Crusca
"...il soggetto di un gerundio non riferito al soggetto della frase reggente va posposto al gerundio (_Essendo tu …_; non _Tu essendo...)"_


----------



## laurentius87

phiona said:


> Invece è proprio sbagliato.
> Cfr. l'Accademia della Crusca
> "...il soggetto di un gerundio non riferito al soggetto della frase reggente va posposto al gerundio (_Essendo tu …_; non _Tu essendo...)"_



In realtà si sente dire anche _Le condizioni essendo mutate_, chiaramente ha un tono più sostenuto ed è meno frequente ma capita di sentirlo anche in contesti sorvegliati.


----------



## lorenzos

_1. Essendo romano, tifo per la Roma.
2. Essendo romano, mi piace la Roma.
1a. Essendo io romano, tifo per la Roma.
2a. Essendo io romano, mi piace la Roma._
A me sembrano tutte corrette, in 1. e 2. il soggetto è solo sottinteso.
Sbaglio?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> A me sembrano tutte corrette, in 1. e 2. il soggetto è solo sottinteso.
> Sbaglio?


Secondo me il problema è la 2., in cui il soggetto cambia.  È senz'altro comprensibile, ma _a rigore_ non è grammaticalmente corretta.  In 1a l'aggiunta di ''io'' per me è superflua.
Cf. questo thread (#8).
Forse io sono troppo 'rigorista'.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> 2. Essendo romano, mi piace la Roma


E la Lazio? A parte gli scherzi la frase può essere accettabile perchè in "mi piace la Roma" "io" è avvertito come soggetto logico anche se "la Roma" è il soggetto grammaticale. Per esempio non troverei accettabile "Essendo romano, mia figlia si sposa a Roma". Senz'altro direi  "Essendo io romano, mia figlia si sposa a Roma".


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Secondo me il problema è la 2., in cui il soggetto cambia.  È senz'altro comprensibile, ma _a rigore_ non è grammaticalmente corretta.  In 1a l'aggiunta di ''io'' per me è superflua.
> Cf. questo thread (#8).
> Forse io sono troppo 'rigorista'.


Mah... in quella discussione sostenevi che «_il soggetto della principale dovrebbe essere lo stesso di 'essere'_» e che «_Quell' ''io'' rende le due frasi indipendenti l'una dall'altra, cioè non occorre più che abbiano lo stesso soggetto._» 
@Pietruzzo _Essendo che__ mi piace Sarri, adesso tifo la Lazio_


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> _Essendo che__ mi piace Sarri, adesso tifo la Lazio_


L'idea è che quando il gerundio nella subordinata non ha un suo soggetto espresso prende quello della principale. In questo caso il soggetto di "essendo" è la soggettiva "che mi piace Sarri".


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> In 1a l'aggiunta di ''io'' per me è superflua.





lorenzos said:


> Mah... in quella discussione sostenevi...


Nella frase 1a, l'aggiunta di ''io'' è superflua perché entrambe le frasi hanno già lo stesso soggetto (io) senza bisogno di esplicitarlo.
_Essendo romano, tifo per la Roma_  : la frase 1 è giusta.

 Invece la frase 2 (a rigore) non è corretta perché le due componenti hanno soggetti diversi:
- _essendo romano,mi piace la Roma (= la Roma mi piace)_  (stesso errore come nella frase ''essendo romano, i miei abitano a Roma''). Nella frase 2 il soggetto di ''essendo'' sono io, il soggetto di ''mi piace'' è la Roma (nel mio esempio: io/i miei).
La frase 2a pone rimedio a questo, con l'aggiunta di ''io'':
_Essendo io romano, mi piace la Roma _
È  solo quando i soggetti sono diversi che è necessario aggiungere il pronome...

Non mi pare che ci sia alcuna contraddizione con quanto da me sostenuto nell'altro thread.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> _Essendo io romano, mi piace la Roma _
> È solo quando i soggetti sono diversi che è necessario aggiungere il pronome...


E il soggetto non può essere sottinteso? Scusa, ma il soggetto chi potrebbe essere? 
Forse che dicendo "_essendo romano_" si intende "_Essendo mio nonno romano, mi piace la Roma_"?  
Il fatto è che "_sapendo di non sapere, mi piace imparare da te, da Pietruzzo e da tutti_".


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Forse che dicendo "_essendo romano_" si intende "_Essendo mio nonno romano, mi piace la Roma_


Non so perchè continui a insistere con il "mi piace" che tutti hanno riconosciuto come caso particolare. La regola generale non cambia. A parte che, se parlasse una donna, "essendo romana mi piace la Roma" a giusta norma significherebbe "mi piace la Roma perchè è romana".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> il soggetto non può essere sottinteso?


Sì, caro lorenzos, e questa è la ragione per cui io ho sempre aggiunto l'espressione  ''a rigore'' (cioè applicando la grammatica rigorosamente).  Se il soggetto è sottinteso - in una frase come quella che hai citato - , si ha una costruzione detta ''a senso'' (_ad sensum_), in cui si può indovinare il soggetto in base al significato, ma la grammatica non è davvero applicata. La costruzione ''a senso'' corrisponde a (o sconfina in) una sgrammaticatura, detta anche ''anacoluto''.
I miei esempi
- _essendo paralizzato, l'azienda andò in malora_ (già qui bisogna indovinare che ci si riferisce al padrone/imprenditore)
- _essendo romano, i miei abitano a Roma_
rappresentano casi-limite costruiti appositamente per illustrare il mio punto - e nei quali voglio sperare che anche il tuo orecchio avverta che qualcosa non va - ovvero la sgrammaticatura. Nella frase ''essendo romano, mi piace la Roma'' la sgrammaticatura risulta meno immediata  perché il soggetto della frase implicita (''essendo..'') è evidente per via del significato (e per questo la frase, secondo Pietruzzo - in questo caso alquanto tollerante - è ''accettabile'' ,mentre per me è una frase ''a rigore'' sgrammaticata ).

 Penso che in un forum linguistico sia molto opportuno indicare qual è il limite tra linguaggio grammaticalmente corretto e linguaggio familiare appena appena ''accettabile'' ma non del tutto corretto (l'accettabilità è soggettiva...).



lorenzos said:


> Il fatto è che "_sapendo di non sapere, mi piace imparare da te, da Pietruzzo e da tutti_"


Vorrei aggiungere che trovo molto simpatica questa tua frase ''socratica'' e modesta. Ma, come te, anch'io ho infinite cose da imparare ''da tutti''. Forse posso dire di conoscere appena un po' di più la grammatica, mentre tu avresti chissà quante cose da insegnarmi in altri campi - o addirittura cose che mi sfuggono anche in grammatica!  In questo forum, ad es. il nostro Armodio è un ''grammatico'' di gran lunga più esperto di me - anche se tende (senza offesa) ad esprimersi in un linguaggio tecnico talvolta oscuro per chi non è al suo livello: ebbene, lui può insegnare davvero molte cose a tutti e due noi.


----------



## lorenzos

Grazie a entrambi.
Cosa dite di "_essendomi avvicinato troppo, mi invitò a distanziarmi_"?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Cosa dite di "_essendomi avvicinato troppo, mi invitò a distanziarmi_"?


Intanto direi che si trattava di una persona prudente che non voleva essere contagiata...

Scherzi a parte, nella struttura della frase non vedo una grande differenza rispetto a ''Essendo romano, mi piace la Roma'':
il soggetto (non espresso) della secondaria (''essendomi avvicinato troppo'') è ''io'', mentre il soggetto della principale (''mi invitò a distanziarmi'') è ''lui/lei''. La presenza del verbo riflessivo, che nell'altra frase non c'era, non produce differenza riguardo a ciò che c'interessa: anche qui abbiamo lo stesso genere di anacoluto.

 La frase è accettabile (dirà probabilmente Pietruzzo) solo ''a senso'' e in linguaggio colloquiale, in quanto il significato è comprensibile. Invece, se noi volessimo applicare davvero (''a rigore'') la grammatica, la frase secondo me dovrebbe diventare:

Essendomi io avvicinato troppo, mi invitò a distanziarmi
oppure
Essendomi avvicinato troppo, fui da lui/lei invitato a distanziarmi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> La frase è accettabile (dirà probabilmente Pietruzzo)


In realtà questa frase è più "accettabile" della precedente in quanto la forma pronominale elimina l'ambiguità del gerundio: "essendomi avvicinato" ha necessariamente come soggetto "io".
Fermo restando che io formulerei la frase diversamente.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> questa frase è più "accettabile" della precedente in quanto...


Sei troppo buono


----------



## lorenzos

Ringraziando delle cortesi risposte, auguro una buona serata.


----------

